# Feherto



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

So Leidln,

März ist, die Sonne scheint :g, warm ist es.

Fahren wir nach Feherto?

Wer von Euch hätte denn Lust und Laune und vor allem Zeit, 
am Wochenende von 26. März bis am 28. März einen Trip nach Ungarn zu unternehmen.

Meldet Euch zahlreich und bald, damit wir mal eine Quartieranfrage stellen können.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (18. März 2004)

na i bin dabei:m
sobald ich meine neue nummer habe mail ich sie euch#h
p.s.der fischerwahn und freunde würden am wochenende 18.4-20-4 fahren..da könnten wir uns auch noch anhängen!


----------



## Oper8or (18. März 2004)

Ja kommt im April mit - es ist wirklich schön dort

Oper8or


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

Was ist das, was angelt man dort??
Zum mitkommen/entscheiden braucht man ja schon ein paar mehr Infos)
Rückt mal raus damit!


----------



## Oper8or (18. März 2004)

Hier könnt ihr euch ein Bild davon machen

erlaubt ist eigentlich alles - offenes Feuer - bissi was trinken
usw... 

http://www.stopp.at/teich-feherto/lebenin.htm


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2004)

@Pogu+all!
Dieses Wochenende im März haben wir Lagebesprechung des
Veranstalters für unsere heurige Norgetour nach Hamn(Bodø)!
Da kann ich dann leider nicht!
Aber vielleicht wird`s was mit April?
@rob!
18.04-20.04. - das ist Sonntag bis Dienstag - ????? stimmt das?


----------



## Oper8or (18. März 2004)

nöö stimmt nicht ganz wir fahrem am Mittwoch dem 14. April weg und bleiben je nach Laune entweder bis Freitag oder Samstag.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2004)

Danke Wolfgang für Deine exakte Auskunft!Wenn`s mir irgendwie ausgeht,melde ich mich vorher noch!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

Danke für die Infos/Link)


----------



## Oper8or (20. März 2004)

Auf jeden Fall bräuchten wir einen 5.en Mann/Frau , dass wir die Hütte vollkriegen. 
Rob wie schauts mit dir aus?

Oper8or


----------



## fischerwahn (22. März 2004)

Heureka - die 6 mann hütte hat jetzt 5 Insassen 

@rob ein platzerl wär noch frei  - pm mich mal an


----------



## rob (22. März 2004)

was muss ich da löhnen?:m#h


----------



## fischerwahn (23. März 2004)

du wir teilen die hütte durch 6 - reserviert haben wir die hütte ACTION http://www.stopp.at/teich-feherto/angebote.htm

fischen is ja bekanntlich eh gratis wennst in einer dieser hütten übernachtest und die "elektrolytgetränke" kosten auch nur an schlapf...

rufen wir uns alle zusammen (alte nummer stimmt ja ? noch ?)


----------



## fischerwahn (24. März 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

jau fein - die hütte ist mit rob nun voll  - Hier gleich vorweg die offizielle AB-Abwesenheitsnotiz für Rob, Oper8or, Fischerwahn von 14.4 - 17.4 (man kann sowas nie früh genug machen)


----------



## Oper8or (10. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Juhu bald ist es soweit - freu****
Morgen und am Montag werd ich in Kärntn zhaus alle Misthaufen umgraben
um Würmer zu sammeln!!

Gruß Wolfgnag


----------



## fischerwahn (12. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

yepeehhh noch 1 tag - (des wird spannend ob das ganze equipment in den punto passt ....)


----------



## gismowolf (12. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hi Fischerwahn!
Fährst Du und Oper8or?,oder seid Ihr mehr und ich hab`s nicht mitbekommen?
Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Euch schöne und etwas wärmere Tage wie derzeit bei uns und vor allem immer gekrümmte Ruten,damit wir dann schöne Fotos von Euren Fängen sehen können!!#6#h


----------



## rob (12. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

jessss ich hab heut auch mit der hand in der pferdescheisse gewühlt und 1 kg mistwürmer gesammelt:m
hoch lebe die oma ihre osterjause und der pferdemisthaufen))
morgen noch arbeiten und dann gehts loooooooos....4 tage fischen bis der arzt kommt!
das ärgste von heute iiiiiis das mein vater eine meiner karpfenruten abgebrochen hat.supa gmocht vodda))beim einladen hat er die spitze abgebrochen
jetzt muss ich mit der 3lbs fischen.....da zah i jeden 10 kg fisch wie an nassen fetzen raus))najo wos solls..........


----------



## fischerwahn (12. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

rob - well - dann nehm ich noch 2 xtra ruten mit (hab noch 2 alte 2,75er cormoran cortec teile) aber wennst einen der mega amurkarpfen dran hast wird auch deine 3lbs rute aufwachen

..mistwürmer, du auch - dann haben wir schon 2 kilo würmer mit - muahahahha

@gismo - danke  :q  wir werden uns bemühen


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Yeaaaaaaa Robert!
Tschuldigung,Dich hätt ich tatsächlich übersehen!Dir natürlich auch ein kräftiges PH!


----------



## fischerwahn (13. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

gismo - 5:49 dass nenn ich einmal einen morgentlichen eintrag :]


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hi Fischerwahn!
Um diese Zeit bin ich täglich schon 26km zum Job gefahren und arbeite schon gut 20 Minuten!!Meine Grete sagt immer wenn ich zum WE fischen fahreu spinnst ja,heute könntest Du einmal länger schlafen und dann bist Du eine Stunde früher unterwegs!!Jedem das Seine-ich sag halt:Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund oder den Fisch schon in der Hand!!Wünsche Dir,Oper8or und rob wunderschöne Fischertage in Feherto!#h


----------



## rob (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

tadaaaaa.....melde mich wieder zurück im board in unserer heimatecke
habe 4 tage gefischt und keiiiiiiinen karpfen gefangen:c:c nur 2 bisse ohne erfolg.wir waren ja zu 6 an einem 3 teichsystem.haben 2 teiche mit glaub ich 15 angeln befischt.tote hose.ich hab 2 kleine 50er solettihechte gefangen und 2 babyzander auf wurmdie anderen einige barsche und ein rotauge.der gute julian hat als einnziger gefangen.was und wie schwer denk ich lass ich ihm selber erzählen.lustig war es auf alle fälle und die burschen waren alle super!!!sogar mäxchen hab ich wieder gespielt...lach...und viel gegrillt haben wir auch.wir denken das das wasser noch zu kalt war.alles versucht ,jeden köder,oben auf grund,so und so,angefüttert und nicht....des gibts ja ned....
servussssssssss#h#h#h


----------



## gismowolf (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Servus rob!!
Die Luftveränderung hat Euch aber sicher gut getan.Fischereilich war`s bei uns in der Zwischenzeit auch nicht anders.War einmal in der Traun(Tageskartenstrecke bei Gunskirchen).Kein Biß auf die schönsten und agilsten Streamer nur Algen-und Grasbüschel,die derzeit extrem dicht flußabwärts schwimmen.Hab dann mit halbem
Tauwurm gezupft und 1 Regenbognerin und eine Bachforelle gefangen und beide released,weil sie mir zu klein waren(nur 30-31cm):q
Zweimal war ich in der Antiesen.Habe jede Menge Karpfen gesehen,die schon rudelweise herumziehen.Die beginnen schon zu laichen und haben für leckere Maiskörner nichts übrig!Ich frag mich,warum die Karpfen bei uns in der Antiesen noch laichen können und angeblich überall woanders nicht?????;+
Ein Aitel mit 58cm und einem Maul wie ein Scheunentor hat sich dann zum Abhaken von mir in`s seichte Wasser bugsieren lassen und ist dann langsam,so richtig gemächlich wieder in die Tiefe des Tümpels getaucht.#h


----------



## rob (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

schau schau und der julian hat schon still und heimlich ein neues avatar gebastelt:m
hop hop fischerwahn einen bericht!!!!!dann schreib vielleicht auch der klammerfranzi:m


----------



## fischerwahn (18. April 2004)

*Feherto 'DER BERICHT'*

Ein Rückblick 

dem Brauch eines jeden Fehertoausflug entsprechend, war am ersten Abend an den Teichen ein Totalreset angesagt. 
Vielversprechend hatten wir schon nach 2 Stunden den ersten Karpfen am Haken (..."technische probleme" bei der landung   ) Allerdings sollte das der erste und einzige für die nächsten 40 Stunden gewesen sein...
-

Rob, der Raubfischjäger - landete insgesamt 3 Zander und 2 Hechte. Zwar nicht die grössten aber der Bestand an Raubfischen dürfte in Feherto noch wenige ausgereifte bzw. kapitale Exemplare hervorgebracht haben.






Oper8or auf Nachtsession - aber der Fluch von Feherto lässt ihn nicht los - wieder kein Karpfen auf seiner Fangliste - dafür ein schöner Zander





40 Stunden Ansitz und jeden auch nur erdenklichen Köder den wir nicht ausprobiert hätten später war er da, er auf den wir die ganze Woche gewartet hatten.

11,30 Kilo (23Pfund) auf ein Erdbeerboilie und Matrix Chunks als Grundfutter




-





Als Abschluss wäre zu sagen - Feherto sieht uns bestimmt wieder - zwar nicht viel gefangen aber mit garantiertem Funfaktor


Julian - alias Fischerwahn


----------



## rob (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

man julian du a++++:c:cdas bin doch gar nicht ich dort auf dem foto...schlimm...:m
super bilder gibt es noch mehr...aber vorsicht!!!!!


----------



## fischerwahn (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

es gibt noch unmengen an material 1 stunden film (auch mit deinen 2 hechten) und knapp hundert bilder - das ganze schreit nach einer nachbesprechung


----------



## rob (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

nachbesprechung ist fixiert!!!
eventuell könnten wir ja in kürze wenn es wärmer ist in altenwörth eine übernachtcamp und grillsession starten.zelt und liegen hab ich für 4 leute!!des wäre supaaa und kost fast nix:m


----------



## rob (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

und schnell noch ein paar nette bilder rein.....


----------



## gismowolf (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Na super!Freut Euch,da ist ja der Spaß nicht zu kurz gekommen!Eine Frage erlaubt mir noch,die liegt mir am Herzen,ah am Magen wolltich sagen.Wie war die Verpflegung???


----------



## fischerwahn (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> und schnell noch ein paar nette bilder rein.....



so na dann







-





und natürlich MJAMMM . MMMMM - das war gut


----------



## klammerfranz (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hi Feherto Fans!

Sehr gut sind sie geworden, die ersten Fotos. Bin schon gespannt auf den Film, naja die eine od. andere nicht jugendfreie hochprozentige Szene werde ich wohl rausschneiden müssen, was meint ihr Burschen?  

Stimmt die Bisse waren nicht gerade üppig, allerdings brachten wir genug gute Laune mit um die Sache zu einem gelungenen Ausflug zu machen.

Danke Jungs es war mir ein Volksfest...
Aber, es ist nicht aller Tage Abend... 

klammerfranz alias fred.com'büz

ps.: ansaposch, do geht no wos


----------



## fischerwahn (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ach da werma nix rausschneiden - kriegen wir halt a FSK18 auf des filmchen

...aber eins is sicher "CODENAME: BIER" des passiert sicha nimma... #4 

achja noch 2 bilder würde sie als "aufbruch" und "frühstück am teich nennen (die dunkle flüssigkeit ist natürlich kein alkohol sondern medizin  :q )


greets/fw


----------



## klammerfranz (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Na wo sind sie denn die Fotos?


----------



## fischerwahn (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

hmm solltest normalerweise in der miniaturansicht unter dem text sehen


----------



## klammerfranz (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

nö, ich nix sehen fotos, upload sie halt auf die homepage und schick den link

merci
franz


----------



## klammerfranz (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

oops hatte eine einstellung bei den settings ausgehackerlt, jetzt sehe ich die miniaturansichten auch.

cu
franz


----------



## löti (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

alter schwede!

vielleicht hättet ihr es mal mit bierteig auf karpfen probieren sollen ... oder mit bier-bolies  :q


----------



## fischerwahn (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

habs mit in bier eingelegten tigernuts versucht  ***is jetzt kein scherz - die verzweiflung war gross (vielleicht hätt ich noch einen schuss vodka dazugeben sollen)


----------



## rob (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

du musst ja auch gestehen das du deinen mais mit rum flavour verfeinerst:m
war schon eine feine sache alles)
super avatar klammerfranztreff ma uns bald#h#h


----------



## klammerfranz (18. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

danke, wg avatar, so gehts dir halt wenns in der nacht piepst, du losrennst, über die bierkiste stolperst,....

ja kömma uns gern bald mal wieder treffen, zwecks feherto-nachbetrachtung, ich glaub da gäbs noch einige bilder und filmgustostückerl zu betrachten, hehehe

ps. not every *piiieeeeeeeeep* is a carp


----------



## fischerwahn (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

hehe - jaja rob´s runs werden in die geschichte von feherto eingehen


----------



## rob (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

tüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü.......jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......naaaaaaaaaaaa....du sº?©?‚<sum>±!!!!:m


----------



## maki (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hi Jungs,

habe mir gestern den film angesehn, echt geil 
überhaupt wie in der nacht so viele karpfen beim rob gebiessen haben #w 

nachbesprechung müssen wir umbedingt eine machen, am besten bei einem kleinen "anglerausflug" nach altenwörth #g


----------



## rob (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

genau maki des moch ma
ich bin ja schon von freitag bis samstag in aw.....yesssss


----------



## fischerwahn (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

jo das sollten wir unbedingt machen - muss noch mit frauchen reden ob i wohl darf :]


----------



## posengucker (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hallo Burschen,

welcome back. Ihr dürftest eine murds Gaudi ghabt haben.

lg
Pogu


----------



## maki (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

werde mein weibchen auch mal fragen ob ich am samstag fischen gehen darf!!!
denn diesmal werden wir sicher mehr fangen als in ungarn, denn weniger als nichts geht ja gott sei dank nicht mehr!!!

@rob: ein partie mäxchen mit einer flasche obstwasser ist eh wieder drinnen oder???#2


----------



## rob (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

na in altenwörth ned...da beisst ja was!!!da gibt es nur mineräääääälllll
aber echt ich hau mich schon am freitag mit zelt und allem pipapo(auch das boot) in meine bucht.bleib dort sicher bis samstag abend.wenn ihr dann in der früh mit frühstück für mich kommt,zeig ich euch die fotos von den barben,karpfen und welsen die ich in der nacht gefangen habe
war heut nach der hacken am teich und hob an göbn gfongan:m 4 kilo...na bitte.aber leider hat er auf der 3lbs gebissen...ausse wie an nassen fetzn:c muss die kaputte schnell einschicken.werd mir jetzt einmal die 2lbs für den teich umbauen.is sicher lustig,aber in der donau trau i mi ned:m
griass eing#h


----------



## rob (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ahhh da hab ich noch ein bild was ich auch reinstellen kann gefunden)
am abend alls fast alle das fischen auf grund von beissflaute aufgegeben hatten,wurde gespielt und manche haben stunden lang nach ihren spielsteinen am tisch gesucht..siehe bild:m
jau gismowolf...die verpflegung war wirklich gut.ich brachte ja ein backup aus österreich mit das wir weder brauchten und ich natürlich dort vergass :c
aber wir haben ja siehe foto jeden tag gegrillt und zu mittag eine kalte platte verputzt.
hätte dir bestimmt auch gefallen.war lecker.mit dips und erdäpfel.........blöd das das fischen dort so zach war..so haben wir halt viel gegessen,gewuzelt und gespielt #g


----------



## gismowolf (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hi rob!
Dann war`s doch besser,daß ich nicht mitkonnte´,sonst wär ich ja schon fast zum 
Scheiben(Rollen!)#6


----------



## rob (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

:m


----------



## Oper8or (19. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Burschn fein wors - soory das ich erst so spät reinschneib

Gruß ausm 5.en in Wien - freu mich schon auf die nächste session.

Bin grad dabei mich selbst zu überreden, mir ein Kevin Nasch
Bivvy zu kaufen - 415 Euronen soll des kosten . uiui

@klammerfranz - i hob die sauce zwar schon auf pepperworld gefunden - 
aber trotzdem musst ma beim nächsten mal eine mitbestellen wenns geht.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## klammerfranz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hey Altenwörth am Sa klingt gut, komm ev. mit Hund, Kind und Kegel vorbei auf eine Runde (Fischen natürlich , das ihr mir schon mal gut anfüttert 

yes jungs schickts mir eure saucen vorstellungen, dann werd i sie bei der nächsten bestellung mitbestellen, wird aber noch a bisserl dauern, da mein deal*r gerade erst geliefert hat.

grüazi
franz


----------



## maki (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hi Jungs,


also ich bin am Samstag auch dabei!!!!

@Rob und Klammerfranz: Da werden wir unseren Kärntnernfreunde aus dem Bärental mal zeigen wo der Bartel den Karpfen her holt #:


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

na aber mit sicherheit!!!
nehmt euch starke ruten mit:m
ich bin ja schon freitags dort...wenn jemand schon kommen will:m
grillen könnten wir auch...sofern es ned regnet...vielleicht zeig ich euch an wels in der früh


----------



## maki (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ich werde mir mit sicherheit die wallerrute auch mitnehmen!!!
grillen ist eine sehr gute idee, werde mal ein paar würsteln und fleisch mitnehmen und natürlich darf das #g auch nichtfehlen :q


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

bleibst du von fr auf sa über nacht?wer kommt nur am samstag?
wenn ja kannst ja mit mir rausfahren!


----------



## klammerfranz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

na sauber sauber, wir (+sandra, david und sina) haben auch schon alles fixiert, sind am samstag ca. ab 11:00 dort, wo eigentlich genau? 

sorry rob, freitag geht leider noch net 

wer kann eigentlich einen griller +koks  für eine grillsession am samstag nachmittag mitnehmen?
ich würd würsti + fleisch + brot mitnehmen + ein paar meiner neuen saucen *schwitz*

dere
franz


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

geh bitte wir sind da in der natur!!!!da gibt es so viel brennholz/schwemmholz.brauchst dich nur zu bücken:m
wie ihr da hinkommt sag ich dir am telefon
hoff ich kann euch schon tolle geschichten aus der nacht erzählen.bin gespannt ob wer von euch da schon dabei ist.....maki?,fischerwahn?,ober8or? wos is


----------



## fischerwahn (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

klammerfranze los blos die saucen daham - mei zunge brennt immer nocht ab und an


----------



## maki (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ich kann leider auch erst am samstag vormittag kommen, sandra kommt auch am samstag mit.

würde vorschlagen das wir am besten gleich unten beim steg fischen werden, dort haben auch alle genügend platz zum liegen und zum grillen könn ma uns auch was passendes basteln!!!#6 

@ fischerwahn: fährt die andrea auch mit???


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ahh aber auf karpfen is die bucht unten besser.dort kann man auch feuer machen was du auf der wehr sicher nicht kannst und ich hab ja auch mein zelt dann unten...müsste halt abbauen und rauf kommen:c#h


----------



## maki (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

und ich müsste runter kommen :g 

da werden wir uns sicher einig werden können wo es mehr karpfen gibt :q 
machen wir einen kleinen wettbewerb wer mehr fische fängt!!!
karpfen: 5 pkt.
jeglicher weissfisch: 1 pkt.
hecht, zander: 3 pkt.
wels: 10 pkt.
barsch: -1 pkt.:s 

was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

und wo willst auf der wehr grillen??
ausserdem gefällt den mädels die bucht besser.da sind wir alleine und haben viel platz.....wettfischen mag ich nicht i freu mich über alles was ich fange:m


----------



## klammerfranz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

yeaahh wettschiffen ist immer gut #: 

und am schluss wird abgerechnet #4 

und ich bin wieder der :c 

cu
franz


----------



## maki (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

wir sind doch nie alleine oder???  

sicher ein kleines wettangeln sollte schon drinnen sein, so zum spass und nach jedem fisch den ein anderer fängt müssen die anderen ein schnapserl trinken :q 

das drillen wird nach dem 8 fisch sicher lustig sein :s


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*



			
				maki schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind doch nie alleine oder???
> 
> sicher ein kleines wettangeln sollte schon drinnen sein, so zum spass und nach jedem fisch den ein anderer fängt müssen die anderen ein schnapserl trinken :q
> 
> das drillen wird nach dem 8 fisch sicher lustig sein :s




 #d  #d #d #d #d maki geh bitte!
des machst aber nur wenn du über nacht bleibst und ned fischt dabei:m#h


----------



## maki (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

na ok hast ja eh recht #h 

ich mag nur eine gaudi dabei haben und vielleicht den ein oder anderen karpfen fangen!!!! #:


----------



## klammerfranz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

paßt schön brav bleiben burschen, sonst pieeeeepts gleich wo


----------



## maki (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ja und der rob läuft wieder zu den angeln und kennt sich net aus #6 und ausserdem soll ja diesmal keiner  :v


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

:m


----------



## Oper8or (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Bin Fix dabei!! Wenns ned regnet kommt meine mir Angetraute auch mit

 #v 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## klammerfranz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

hey cool oper8or, wollt immer schon die dame die am foto die feine rute schwingt kennenlernen


----------



## rob (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

uiui klammerfranz!!
wenn das der dorsch1 und wodibo die boardferkelverhandung liesst bist du der erste der mit 10 beiträgen zum monatsferkel nominiert wirdlach weg....
super wolfgang das du kommst.aber jetzt einmal ehrlich.wenn ihr da mit kind und kegel:m auftaucht wäre doch die bucht mit der grossen spielwiese voll ok.hab auf der wiese schon gepielt und sie für gut empfundenda können die mädels auch schön in den wald wandern.....gaaaaaanz weiiiit scherzerl!!!und feuer is dort kein problem.die anderen jungs kennen die situation auch.was meint ihr!!!dehre#h


----------



## Oper8or (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Jo die Rute schwingen tut sie - aber das lassma jetz gell hehe


----------



## fischerwahn (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ich verhandle noch ob die andrea mitkommt (hat nächste wochn klausur) - sonst fahr i halt alleine :]


----------



## fischerwahn (20. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

achja - na wennschon dann gema in die bucht


is a ganz feine sache dort und kane deppaten radlfahrer und junkies die mit die blosen füsse, bei 8° wassertemperatur, über die überschwemmte wehr wandern ...sachn gibts - oder der ane Prolo mit die jogging high der erst gar nit die schua ausgezogen hat - bis zu die knöchl im wasser (aber cool war er) 

i sogs eich in altenwörth erlebt man was


----------



## klammerfranz (21. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

duhu rob, feuer gibts dort sozusagen offen, aber gibts auch ein grillgitter, wir werden ja die brocken nicht direkt in der glut werfen so wie in feherto , oder doch hardcore?

haben wir somit vereinbart #4  jeder nimmt sein grillgut + getränke #g selbst mit, od. fängt :a es selbst #6 

der sich wie immer ums leibliche wohl sorgende
klammerfranz


----------



## maki (21. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

jep, ein grillgitter wäre echt nicht das schlechteste!!! :q 

hoffe das wetter spielt mit, den die wetterfrösche haben für samstag eher wechselhaftige bedigungen vorhergesagt  

greets vom bankenwuzzi


----------



## rob (21. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

keine panik burschen:m
rob hat grillgitter und grosse handsäge))


----------



## klammerfranz (21. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

[ ] benita    [ ] heinz   [x] rob     4 president!!!

kommt eigentlich alex auch, zwecks anhieb


----------



## Oper8or (21. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Sodale also:

Steffi und ich kommen am sammtag auch - wenns regnet kommt die Steffi
nicht, da sie wasserscheu ist.
Allerdings will die Dame erst um 8 aufstehen und so um 9 wegfahren.
Was bedeutet, wenns regnet komm ich quasi auch nicht da ich ja nicht rauskomm ausser ich setz mich selber ins auto.

Muss ich noch überlegen. #t 

Aber es wird sicher ich herrlicher sonnenschein zumindest am Vormittag hehe
Julian ich phone dich an zwecks genauerer Besprechung oder Messenger geht auch.

Den Rest seh ich am Samstag 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## fischerwahn (22. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

@oper8or - jo machma ...aber sonst fährst bei mir mit - wenns regnet streikt die andrea auch (sollte das wetter aber total schlecht sein werd ich mich eher in den winterhafen oder auf die neue donau begeben)

hoffen wir einmal das wetter wird ähnlich schön wie heute


----------



## rob (23. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

so mädels!!!
der rob macht sich in einer stunde auf den weg nach aw!!!
zuerst bei oma essen und dann gehts los.ihr wisst ja wo ich zu finden bin...freu mich schon auf morgen!!!ruft mich halt mal an am nachmittag:m


----------



## rob (24. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

tadaaaaaaaa!
bin endlich zurück...wollt einfach nicht weg vom wasser:m
es war nur genial...so ist fischen..alles gefangen...grosse klodeckel,einen super flussbarsch,über 12 karpfen,zwei riesen karpfen nach gutem drill via ausschlitzen verloren,barben...leider keinen wels...wie auch immer mehr gibt es morgen....markus und martin waren auch dabei und haben ebenso gefangen....der markus einen super karpfen mit über 6 kilo...war ein feiner drill am leichten zeug...fotos gibts morgen..hoff auch von den jungs.....julian und wolfgang ihr seit warmduscher:m
nein nix für ungut...schade aber ab 9uhr hatten wir gutes wetter...i geh jetzt schlaaaaafen....servas der vom vielen drillen müde rob:m


----------



## rob (25. April 2004)

*es lebe altenwörth*

soda jetzt gibt es fotos.bin echt noch ganz fertig von den 2 grossen karpfen die ich verloren habe...hätt ich wenigstens gerne gesehen die oberkämpfer.
da war das material wieder an der grenze #v  :a 
ich bin jetzt so heiss das ich die nächsten wochenenden alle über nacht in aw verbringen werden muss  :q  #g 

der karpfen vom markus hat ganz schön rapatz gemacht auf der 1lbs rute:m


----------



## gismowolf (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

Hi rob!
Da hast Du ja mit Deinen Spezi`s toll zugeschlagen""#r #r
Sei nicht traurig wegen der verlorenen Karpfen!Wenn Du sie beim nächsten mal an der Angel hast#:,sind sie wieder ein Stück "erwachsener" geworden!!#6


----------



## rob (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

pfaa wolfgang ich zittere jetzt noch am ganzen körper...will mir lieber nicht vorstellen wie schwer die waren... sowas hab ich noch nie gespührt.die nächsten wochenende könnt ihr mich alle vergessenda bin ich nämlich immer für 40 stunden in aw meine arme trainieren.#h


----------



## klammerfranz (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ja cool war es rob, da hattest sicherlich ein heftiges stückerl am hacken, so wie sich die rute gebogen hatte, heftig heftig. schade das wir ihn nicht mal kurz zu gesicht bekommen haben, den deftigen burschen. naja noch ist nicht aller tage abend


----------



## rob (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

servas klammerfranz!!!
du wann stellst deine fotos ins netz?auch makis bilder vom handy hätt ich gern hier drinnen.vorallem das wo er mich morgens im zelt erschreckt hat:c:m


----------



## klammerfranz (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

wann ich die fotos reinstelle? na jetzt natürlich! #v 

rob, hat natürlich den prachtkarpfen des tages gefangen (6,34 kg), petri heil!!!!

hast bei meinem sohn david ganz schön #r  geerntet, glaub ab jetzt bin nicht mehr ich sein vorbild sondern du (zumindest beim fischen) #h 

rest folgt....


----------



## klammerfranz (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

...naja mein karpfen ist ein bisserl kleiner ausgefallen, aber immerhin mein erster 
heuer!!!

rob, falls du noch fotos hast (ev. mit david) dann mail sie mir bitte zu (email adresse hast auf deiner handy mailbox)

ois donn bis bald
klammerfranz


----------



## rob (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

ma klasse bilder!!!
das mit deinem david ist echt spitze!!!is schon ein sehr netter kleiner kerl dein bua.ich hoff er bleibt auch nach der pubertät beim fischen:m
du ich glaub fast der andere war schwerer...is aber auch egal......sehr fein war es!!!!!
und die grössten gordons der welt haben wir auch fast gegessen


----------



## rob (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

sorry martin...hab nur noch 2 andere von mir und markus....war so konzentriert beim fischentütüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü....ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikrchhhhhhhziiiiiiii


----------



## fischerwahn (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

boa burschen da gings ja richtig ab bei euch 

bei oper8or und mir an der freudenau front gabs nur brösel, die uns die karpfen nach den runs von den montagen hinterlassen hatten... kriegt haben wir keinen aber nächstes weekend gemas dann mit schwerem gerät nochmal an

petri / Julian


----------



## Oper8or (25. April 2004)

*AW: Feherto*

jojo die baum ham an spass ghobt - ned schlecht.
Wir hatten auch unsern spass und ham wieder viel gelernt hehe

Oper8or


----------

